# Kontiki Blaupunkt Radio & Sat Nav dead (need Diagram)



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, The radio & sat nav on my 2008 kontiki are dead, after checking cables found permanent live cable showing 6.05volts. Checked fuses on dash fuseboard and under bonnet fuseboard all ok, traced cable to a white connector in footwell which then connects to a Red/Orange cable and disapears into loom. Does anyone have a circuit diagram for the Fiat Ducato x250 chassis, or can tell me where the r/o cable in the loom goes to so i can trace the fault further without stripping down the dash anymore than I already have?. Any ideas anyone?.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Have you disconnected the radio and satnav,before checking the voltage? Worth checking for a poor earth whilst your in there.


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

PeteandMe

Yes done both those, checked voltage directly connecting to Battery Neg terminal just to be sure. Cannot understand why whoever fitted the Radio did not use the Standard Permanent live in the Fiat standard wiring loom though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could it be that this leads to the leisure battery.

cabby


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

You are absolutely right cabby, I spoke to a very helpful person at Swift who told me the Radio/Satnav/Reverse camera are supplied from the leisure batteries hence why the standard loom is not used.
However to connect from the Radio etc to the habitation area and Leisure batteries it joins the Fiat wiring loom in the passenger footwell (Red/Yellow cable), this goes around the cab area and ends up in a connector at the base of the cab pillar on Drivers side where it again becomes a Swift cable S/R (Slate Grey & Red) and from there gets access to the fuseboard in habitation area. So good news is no more dismantling of Dashboard, bad news is I still have to find the fault. This same cable also supplies the map reading lights above the Seat belts, which funny enough are not working either. At least I better understand what I am looking for.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sure if you ring sergeants electrical and ask to speak to Ian Sargent he will be able to help.His number is 01482 678981.


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks to those that replied for your help, for your interest and my Embarrasment. The fault was a blown fuse in habitation area fuseboard, fuse F3 (7.5Amps)marked as "Travelling Lights". Cannot find any fault so no idea what caused Fuse to blow, everything working now.


----------

